# Watery Eye



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Does anyone else have a V that's eye is pretty much always runny/watery? It's always Kaylee's right eye. She is now 8mths and it still is happening. The vet has looked at it numerous times for scratches or things in her eye but we've never found anything. It's also not inflamed or red at all.

It doesn't bother me other than I worry that maybe there is something causing it that will cause her pain/problems down the road. Any ideas? Or should I just not worry about it like my vet has said?

Thanks!


----------

